# TripleBock



## Brewski (Jan 8, 2010)

It's currently a work in progress but I'm about 1/2 way through a 3 way build that will be a gift to my mom. The drivers are the peerless SDS 835004 and the tweeter is the vifa DX25. I need to start work on the crossovers and voicing this weekend once my PE order arrives. 

Take it easy
Jay











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks awesome!

Is the front baffle stained veneer?


----------



## Brewski (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment. The baffle is VHT burnt copper spray paint and the "black" is Rustolium moonlit copper textured metallic spray paint. The copper in the black doesn't photograph well but there's ALOT of copper flakes in it. I'll snag some more shots of them once they're closer done I've got two weeks to get them ready for DIY NY.

Take it easy
Jay


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

What's the durability been for you with metalized paints? Do you also clear coat it?

I've had mixed experiences with metalized paints.. Looks great though!


----------



## Brewski (Jan 8, 2010)

This is the first time I've tried VHT paint but I've had good luck with Krylon's brushed metallic paints over primer coats (Ruination baffle). This spring I'll probably go over the Triplebocks with a spray on satin polyurethane some for protection but mainly to help smooth out the textured paint a bit so it isn't a nightmare about catching dust.

Take it easy
Jay


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Great looking speakers, Jay. They have a nice dark amber-look that could be a beer in the right light, or possibly a Duracell battery theme! I like the copper a lot though, great contrast, and a very nice look overall.


----------



## Brewski (Jan 8, 2010)

Owen Bartley said:


> Great looking speakers, Jay. They have a nice dark amber-look that could be a beer in the right light, or possibly a Duracell battery theme! I like the copper a lot though, great contrast, and a very nice look overall.


Thanks for the compliments I was going for an amber/red beer color and have off white paint and foam rollers bought to give it a head. They're a gift to my mom for Xmas so the head got over ruled.  I'll be working on a set of three ways with a similar baffle layout (2 6.5 HDS, SS10F, HiVi RT2C) that will get a white foamy top for fun.

Take it easy
Jay


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

They certainly are a nice looking pair of speakers. :T


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Brewski said:


> I have off white paint and foam rollers bought to give it a head.


Lol, that's great Jay! Too funny. It would be a very interesting detail, but maybe not so much for your mother. I hope she loves the speakers.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

Wait wait, let me get this straight, you're making triplebocks for your mom, so who did you make the cranberry lambics (yuck) for? 

Next up, a monkey coffin like 3-way, Bourbon barrel quad


----------



## Brewski (Jan 8, 2010)

The Lambics went to my brother last year to give him a more accurate speaker than the cerwin vega 10" 2 way they were mixing music on. The Lambics have two 835004's with the DX25 in an 32 liter MLTL tuned to 50 Hz. The triplebocks woofers will be in a ported enclosure that's 32 liters tuned to 50 Hz. The idea is that as a three way the mids could improve since they aren't having to make the bass notes.

I never heard a problem in the Lambic mids so I'd enjoy A/B ing the two to try to figure out if there's an audible difference once I get done voicing the triplebock crossoves.

Take it easy
Jay

Projects on tap for next year:

Breakfast Stout - RT2 II with the peerless HDS 831735 6.5" buyout
Bourbon County Stout - RT2C/SS 10F mid/ (2) HDS 6.5" buyouts


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

Brewski said:


> I never heard a problem in the Lambic mids so I'd enjoy A/B ing the two to try to figure out if there's an audible difference once I get done voicing the triplebock crossoves.


That would be an interesting and worth while experiment.


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm relatively new to multi-way speaker design, but i have worked on some full range projects and whatnot.
I come asking one relatively simple question and one left field. 

Why mount the truncated drivers sideways instead of getting a better c-c spacing?

Have you ever considered doing an active setup with a minidsp or behringer dcx?

Overall it looks fantastic, I bet they sound pretty good too.


----------



## Brewski (Jan 8, 2010)

It was purely an aesthetics choice for the woofer's it shouldn't matter because they're being crossed fairly low they'd be able to support a CTC of 22 inches. For the tweeter/mid it's borderline mathmatically I'm against the CTC limit for where I'm crossing and depending on voicing might end up over it but I'll have to measure and listen to them to figure that out.

As for active setups not as of yet I still use a reciever to power my system and no one else in my family would even consider seperates as an option thus I try to build speakers that will have the impdance above 4 Ohms and small impedance phase shifts when modeling in PCD.

I'll snag a picture tonight but I currently have a rats nest of test leads creating my crossovers while I voice them and try different tweaks in my PCD sims.

Take it easy
Jay


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

I dunno, it just seems easier to be active when messing around with custom designs, At least, active until you finalize the design to build the passive for everyone else. Very nice finish btw, i forgot to mention that earlier.

How are the Peerless drivers? is there anything you can compare them with?

Did you find a need for a subwoofer after building them?


----------



## Brewski (Jan 8, 2010)

The peerless drivers were nice for the price $10.00 buyouts. They're limited in the amount of bass they'll put out so most of us would rather have a sub playing with them. In models the F3 is around 49 Hz but they'll be limited to 100 db or lower due to the low xmax. The mid range is the best feature about the woofer.

So far the only woofers I could compare them against would be The Fountek's I'm using. 
Cons:
They won't dig as deep as the FW168
Depending on preference don't have tone that aluminum cone drivers deliver

Pros:
They're more efficent than the FW168
They easier to work with crossover wise since they don't have a metal breakup to contend with

As for computer crossovers I've seen demos using software to model passive networks and to be able to tweak cahanges on the fly would be really convient for voicing changes. Right now I model on PCD until I have a passive design to try out then I build it listen to it and tweak it by ear verrify what that did in PCD and once I have a tone I'm happy with I may or may not measure it (depends if I can get the house to myself for a bit or not or if it's snowing outside). If I keep building speakers as often as I have this year I might consider software based crossovers more but I think most of the reason for cranking out 4 designs this year was I wanted to get my HT done.

Take it easy
Jay


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

if the impedance weren't likely difficult, that looks like it'd be a sweet choice for a 2.5 way, with the third woofer only adding 3db of BSC instead of a full 6db.


----------



## Brewski (Jan 8, 2010)

GranteedEV said:


> if the impedance weren't likely difficult, that looks like it'd be a sweet choice for a 2.5 way, with the third woofer only adding 3db of BSC instead of a full 6db.


Yeah due to impedance I have the woofers wired in series . If it wasn't going to be played on a sony reciever I'd have made a different cross to get them in parallel. I got the cross overs soldiered up and need to work on getting them in the enclosure and adding the binding posts later tonight.

Take it easy
Jay



















The lighter FR is 100% bsc the darker line is 80% bsc


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow! very nice work. I too have some Peerles drivers and Vifa tweeters (a stockpile infact) just waiting for me to use. Again, nice work you have some great talent.:T


----------



## Brewski (Jan 8, 2010)

Overall I like the triplebocks but I don't think the SDS driver is as happy as the FW168 playing at louder volumes but they should be fine from my mom's house. My brother got to here them last night and he really liked the details in the mids which make me think adding a woofer and it's own network did indeed improve the midrange but it'll be a while before I can try comparing the triplebocks to the lambics. Note the measurements were made about a foot away from the wall so I think once further into the room they'll have less bass.

Take it easy
Jay


----------



## abrumlev (Sep 21, 2009)

I gotta say I laughed everytime I heard anyone comparing speakers named after beers haha.

Good looking setup.


----------

